# Ph UP and Down PPM



## ozman (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey All,Well Im trying to get my DWC going I installed a RO unit my water is beyond bad.Now I need to get my ppm down in my RO water to 0 or so I think I even got that figured out(waiting on stuff from ebay to add to my RO system)but my next question is,I have been using dry powder form Ph down from GH I have found that the more I add to my water to bring down my ph
my ppm goes up,I can accept that that is why Im working on removing the ppm in my ro water,so it will have 0 ppm.

Does liquid Ph down do the same thing?,and what do you use or reccomend to use for hydro?? or does it not matter what you use?


Thanx in advanced
ozman:hitchair:

:stuff-1125699181_i_:bolt:


----------



## Stark (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm new to this but this is what i have found out.I have RO filter ppm is 65. works great with my DWC. started with distilled water with 0 ppm and found that my ph wasn't stable. Started using my RO water and my ph stabled right out.

I use a liquid ph down/up I got from a hydo store and it doesn't effect my ppm at all.

hope this helps....good luck


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 21, 2009)

that is odd because i had horrible ph fluctuations when using tap water ,but found that distilled answered EVERY problem i was having...i use earth juice up/down(crystals) and GH flora 3 part...works too good for me ,as i have yet to keep my plants small. try a little H2o2 (just a few drops in a 20 gal res)as algea will keep you guessin' as to where your ph will be an hour later. in the next week or 2 i will be building a water distillery to save money ...i will post plans afterwards.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 21, 2009)

also , be sure to completely disolve the ph crystals in a beaker FIRST.....then add to the res...i found that if i have a starting ppm of 0-3, and a ph of 7.0, that when i add my nutes the ph adjusts itself to 5.6.....hope that helps


----------



## ozman (Mar 1, 2009)

Woo Hoo I think I have my problems sorted out,I now have a 6 stage RO system.I have been testing my water all weekend.Once I got my ph stabilized at 5.5,I continued to test and too my suprise the ph didnt drift more than .3 and my ppm didnt keep going up since I have started using liquid ph down.
I am so confident I pre soaked my rockwool cubes last nite and cut 10 clones this evening.
I had 12 clones take root after I started switching water( I was able to save 12 when I was buying water till my ro unit was fixed)so they are in the new water.We will wait and see.I have the highest hopes for my problem being resolved.




Thanx Everyone,
:watchplant: :lama::bump::dancing::dancing:


----------



## ozman (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh yea here is 1 more pic


----------

